# How much is Lease Aquisition fee



## Ben Chou (Dec 24, 2001)

How much is BMWFS lease aquisition fee? 

Thanks.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Ben Chou said:


> *How much is BMWFS lease aquisition fee?
> 
> Thanks. *


The lease aquisition fee (a.k.a. "bank fee", or "administration fee") is $525.

Most dealers will charge $725. They then earn
70% of the $200 mark-up, or $140 _profit_, 
in addition to any "lease reserve" earned by marking 
up the money factor...


----------



## Ben Chou (Dec 24, 2001)

Thanks, Jon. I couldn't seem to find the exact number.


----------

